# Anavar + Crossfit



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

Firstly im new here so Hi to all

I am a crossfitter (Dont want a discussion on this) and im looking to get stronger in general without getting too big so no water retention which led me to anavar.

any idea if it is legit or not and what would I expect to see using this into a strength regime + crossfit training?

Thanks


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

1. You'll need to take that link down pretty shapish - posting links to sources isn't allowed

2. If you do crossfit I assume you do daily rigorous cardio - your bp and cardio will go to sh1t on anavar but yes strength will go up


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

remove the link asap!!


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

can't imagine anavar being good for crossfit, shin splints are nasty


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

I do cardio and strength work every day yes


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

It's more for the strength side of crossfit I'm interested in it for. Just didn't know the implications of the cardio aspect + anavar.

Just need to find some legit anavar now


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

1. posting link with source - you'll be banned

2. anavar increases pump - if you do crossfit, you will get shin pump, back pump, bicep pump, and generally means you can't do your crossfit

3. anavar without steroid based, you'll be shut down and your motivation will be down too due to that, you won't want to go to gym and you can't have sex


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pumps can be crippling on anavar. Some people don't suffer from these but i get them off all orals, if you're the same as me you won't even be able to walk at a decent pace without being crippled.

Taurine can help some people with pump issues but does fvck all for me, which is a shame as i like var as a compound, can't say i noticed particularly good strength gains on it, i prefer winny for that.


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

I ruled out winny to the joint problems.

Any recommendations for with crossfit then? To keep up the training too?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

atdavies said:


> I ruled out winny to the joint problems.
> 
> Any recommendations for with crossfit then? To keep up the training too?


See, i don't get any joint issues on winny, you need to try these drugs for yourself and see what works for you.

Loads of people use var with no issues, i'd run it and see how you go, it's the only way really.

If you don't mind injecting then 500mg of test a week will see you right.


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

Well I don't want to get that big so I don't affect the gymnastics portion of crossfit so I ruled out injections


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

atdavies said:


> Well I don't want to get that big so I don't affect the gymnastics portion of crossfit so I ruled out injections


Pinning test won't just get you massive overnight, it takes years, and with the amount of cardio you do it'll keep the fat off and you'll see good lean muscle gains.

Running 250mg a week would be a good dose for you, that's all i'm on.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

atdavies said:


> Well I don't want to get that big so I don't affect the gymnastics portion of crossfit so I ruled out injections


Oh man, you really think you inject steroids and you get big. Them heavy ass weights lift themselves and that mountain of food just slides in the stomach haha.

If you don't want to risk anavar then 250mg ew, no need for 500mg, of test will be good for strength. DW you won't get huge


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

I know it's not a over night thing lol I just don't want the water retention. Thanks for info guys usually I mention crossfit on a muscle website and all hell breaks loose l


----------



## 00alawre (Feb 23, 2014)

Wouldn't recommend var for crossfit, your BP will go up and make you feel like fainting during sessions I expect!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

atdavies said:


> I know it's not a over night thing lol I just don't want the water retention. Thanks for info guys usually I mention crossfit on a muscle website and all hell breaks loose l


Everyone reacts differently, it might be worth asking some of the guys you train with what gear they use?


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

Never heard anything being bounced about in the gym other than supplements like protein antI oxidants etc


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Loads will be on mate, maybe it's just kept on the down low?

There's a cross fit company that share the same building as my gym, half the guys there are definitely on.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

atdavies said:


> I know it's not a over night thing lol I just don't want the water retention. Thanks for info guys usually I mention crossfit on a muscle website and all hell breaks loose l


You would barely see any water retention on such a low dose, which can easily be controled if it were an issue.

I think you saying things youve read which you don't really understand about?


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

Some may be just trying to find out  I may give anavar a cycle see how it affects. I'd be doing weight in the morning crossfit at night if that affects anything


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

Oh I admit I'm a noob when it comes to all this hence why I'm asking  thanks for the help


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> You would barely see any water retention on such a low dose, which can easily be controled if it were an issue.
> 
> I think you saying things youve read which you don't really understand about?


True, i'm not that lean but i'm certainly not holding a lot of water and am on 250mg every 7-10 days


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would struggle to do crossfit with anavar - the 'pumps' are just too much (especially lower back and forearms).

It's not ideal, but you can try it. You can always stop taking it if it doesn't work out.

Then if you get more serious you can move to testosterone, if you feel that you don't want to go that route just yet.


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

Ideally I was looking at anavar as well for the mild side effects never heard of this pump thing whilst reading up on it though


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> You would barely see any water retention on such a low dose, which can easily be controled if it were an issue.
> 
> I think you saying things youve read which you don't really understand about?


I guess thats why he decided to come on a bodybuilding forum and ask


----------



## atdavies (Jun 3, 2014)

I like you lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> I guess thats why he decided to come on a bodybuilding forum and ask


Thanks for pointing that out lol.

He is mentioning water retention like he knows what it is, I'm guessing he doesn't know what it is or that it can be controlled.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Thanks for pointing that out lol.
> 
> He is mentioning water retention like he knows what it is, I'm guessing he doesn't know what it is or that it can be controlled.


I dunno I may ask for some tips too in all honesty, I've only done 3 cycles but I'm yet to find a way to keep water retention at 0 without messing up dem gainz


----------

